# restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de



## atin (17 November 2009)

Hallo Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir etwas helfen!
Also ich habe mich vor paar Monaten auf die Seite restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de angemeldet. Die zweite Seite angebote-einfach-finden.de hatte als ich michangemeldet habe kein AGB ("google aef ohne agb") und es war auch leider nicht zu sehen das es ein abo ist. Bei der ersten Seite restposten.de hat man es leider gesehen, dass es ein Abo ist, aber ich habe gleich nach ca. 2 Wochen ein Widerruf geschreiben und gefaxt. Die Abos der beiden Seiten ist kein Geld wert. Jetzt zur meinen Problem: ich habe vor 2 Tagen zwei Breife von InkassoFirmen bekommen, dass ich 135,54 Euro und 405,72 Euro bezahlen muss. Was soll ich machen? Anzeige auf Ubekannt? zum Anwalt?


----------



## Antiscammer (17 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier nicht erteilen.

Am besten den Fall von einem Anwalt oder der Verbraucherberatung angucken lassen und auch den Schriftverkehr mitnehmen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Hallo zusammen!

Das Geschäftsmodell mit den Großhandels- und Restpostenseiten floriert seit vielen Jahren. Der Trick liegt in spektakulären, aber dann nicht erhältlichen Lockangeboten, z.B. Laptops als Leasingrückläufer für 50 Euro. Hat sich der Kunde angemeldet, ist der Händler ausverkauft. Der Rest ist preislich wohl eher uninteressante Ware. Der Seitenbetreiber wäscht seine Hände in Unschuld, da er nur Betreiber der Plattform ist.

Grundsätzlich solltest Du die den Anmeldevorgang dokumentieren und z.B. Bildschirmkopien anfertigen. Es fällt z.B. auf, daß ein Anmeldemaske vor dem Text "RP Kompakt (69,90 Euro zzgl. MwSt pro Jahr*)" kein Häkchen gesetzt werden kann, sondern bereits eine Grafik eingebunden ist und läßt sich trotz anklickens nicht abwählen. 

Weiterhin sollten die Links überprüft werden, über die Du auf die Seite gekommen bist. Der Kostenhinweis muß bei Deiner Anmeldung nicht vorhanden gewesen sein, wie dieser Artikel erklärt: Hinweis auf Kosten plötzlich da

Dieser Link könnte für Dich auch interessant sein: Anfechtung des Kaufvertrages

Nebelwolf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Verstehe ich richtig, dass Du Dich dort als Händler angemeldet hast?


----------



## Restposten.de (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Die Internet Handelsplattform RESTPOSTEN.de ist eine B2B-Plattform. Entsprechend ist der Zugang zu Website nur für Händler möglich und nur als gewerbetreibender oder Unternehmer kann man sich dort anmelden.

Die Mitgliedschaft ist mit 69,90 EUR pro Jahr im Abonnement kostenpflichtig und darauf wird im Anmeldevorgang deutlich hingeweisen.

Da es sich (wie gesagt) um eine B2B Handelsplattform handelt, finden die Widerrufsrechte und -fristen, die für Endverbraucher gelten, keine Anwendung. Im gewerblichen Bereich hat der Gesetzgeber keine pauschalen Widerufsrechte vorgesehen.

Es sieht so aus, als wäre hier ein gültiger Nutzungsvertrag zwischen den Parteien abgeschlossen worden.

Vor einem Inkasso versenden wir jedoch mehrere Mahnungen per Email und die letzte Mahnung sogar per Post, inklusive einer Kopie der Rechnung.

Sollte jetzt also ein Inkassoauftrag vorliegen, dann sind mit Sicherheit einige Mahnungen & E-Mails vom RESTPOSTEN.de Kundenservice einfach nicht beachtet worden.

Der Kundenservice von RESTPOSTEN.de ist über eine 0800er Nummer kostenlos, aus dem deutschen Festnetz, zu erreichen (Mo-Fr. 9.00 - 17.00 Uhr) und auf Anfragen per E-Mail, wird innerhalb von 24h geantwortet.

Die geltend gemachte Forderung einfach aussitzen zu wollen, ist hier offensichtlich keine empfehlenswerte Vorgehensweise gewesen.

Alle veröffentlichten Angebote werden von den Mitgliedern selber eingestellt und verstehen sich, wie bei begrenzt verfügbaren Warenvorräten ganz normal und notwendig, immer den Zwischenverkauf vorbehalten. Das sich besonders attraktivste Posten sehr schnell abverkaufen (teilweise innerhalb einer Stunde), versteht sich von selbst. Dafür kommen, wahrscheinlich schon morgen oder  übermorgen, andere attraktive Angebote auf die Plattform, die den jeweiligen Wiederverkäufer genauso interessieren.  

RESTPOSTEN.de ist 2009 übrigens von einem Branchenblatt zur "stärksten Branchenplattform Deutschlands" gewählt worden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
RESTPOSTEN.de
Kundenservice


----------



## gegen-abzocke (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*



> darauf wird im Anmeldevorgang deutlich hingeweisen


 
Unter deutlich verstehe ich was anderes


> Durch Bestätigung des Button "Registrieren" beauftragen Sie uns, Sie für den Zugang zum Mitgliederbereich von angebote-einfach-finden.de freizuschalten. Der Preis für den Zugang beträgt monatlich 12 Euro zuzüglich der gesetzlichen Mehrwertsteuer, bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten. Die Zahlung ist sofort nach Vertragsschluss für die gesamte Vertragslaufzeit im Voraus fällig


 
Der Typische Text wie bei allen Nutzlosen



> Es sieht so aus, als wäre hier ein gültiger Nutzungsvertrag zwischen den Parteien abgeschlossen worden


 
Ob ein Gericht das auch so sieht ?


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Mal eine Frage.

Die Mitglieder, die dort Angebote einstellen, sind doch Gewerbetreibende.

Wenn restposten.de deren Angebote einstellt, dann wäre aber meines Erachtens zu fordern, dass sich diese Gewerbetreibenden auch mit vollen Geschäftsdaten (Anschrift etc.) zu erkennen geben.

Ist das der Fall? Kann also von jedem Teilnehmer überprüft werden, ob es den Gewerbetreibenden überhaupt gibt, und ob das Angebot jemals tatsächlich existiert hat?


----------



## Dragonheart (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*



Restposten.de schrieb:


> ...
> RESTPOSTEN.de ist 2009 übrigens von einem Branchenblatt zur "stärksten Branchenplattform Deutschlands" gewählt worden.
> 
> ..
> Kundenservice



Welches Branchenblatt?

So ist diese Aussage genauso sinnfrei wie: "Viele unabhängige Institute haben bestätigt, das ich ein toller Hecht bin." :-D


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Hallo Restposten-Kundenservice!

Wie überprüft Ihr denn, daß die Anmeldungen gewerblich sind? Ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden eine Datei mit einem Gewerbenachweis hochzuladen. Auch wird keine Faxnummer angegeben, an die der Gewerbenachweis gesendet werden kann. 



Restposten.de schrieb:


> Da es sich (wie gesagt) um eine B2B Handelsplattform handelt, finden die Widerrufsrechte und -fristen, die für Endverbraucher gelten, keine Anwendung. Im gewerblichen Bereich hat der Gesetzgeber keine pauschalen Widerufsrechte vorgesehen.



Dafür besteht die Möglichkeit den Vertrag anzufechten. Aber vermutlich ist der Vertrag nicht zustande gekommen, denn in Eueren AGB schreibt Ihr selbst:


			
				AGB von Restposten.de schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Mitglieder können nur Kaufleute im Sinne des HGB, Unternehmer im Sinne von § 14 BGB sowie Großverbraucher wie etwa Vereine, Behörden oder Universitäten sein.


Damit ein Vertrag mit einer Privatperson nicht zustande kommen, oder irre ich da?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Restposten.de (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Natürlich sehen ALLE registrierten Mitglieder auf RESTPOSTEN.de zu allen Angeboten auch immer die DIREKTEN Kontaktdaten der jeweiligen Anbieter!

Voraussetzung ist jedoch eine erfolgte Registrierung und die Zusendung eines entsprechenden Gewerbenachweises, damit eine Freischaltung als Mitglied auf RESTPOSTEN.de erfolgen kann.

Alle weiteren Handelskontakte finden dann unter den Mitgliedern selber statt. RESTPOSTEN.de anonymisiert hier nichts und macht alle Kontaktdaten zugänglich. Für registrierte Mitglieder ist entsprechend zu JEDEM veröffentlichten Angebot ersichtlich, welcher Händler dies wann veröffentlicht hat, inklusive dessen hinterlegter Adresse, Telefonnummer usw...

In diesem Detail unterscheidet sich RESTPOSTEN.de im übrigen erheblich von anderen Marktteilnehmern.

Natürlich ist die Kostenpflichtigkeit auf RESTPOSTEN.de sowohl deutlich, als auch farblich (in rot) markiert. Ein Nachsehen auf der richtigen Seite hilft hier unter Umständen weiter und vermeidet die Verbreitung Irrtümern.

Die benötigten Gewerbenachweise werden nach erfolgter Registrierung per Email von uns angefordert. Im Rahmen unserer Kontaktaufnahme wird dem neu registrierten Mitglied dann mitgeteilt, wie es seinen Gewerbenachweis an uns übermitteln kann.

Privatpersonen erhalten KEINEN Zugang zu RESTPOSTEN.de, denn dies ist eine geschlossene, rein gewerbliche Handelsplattform. Also nur für gewerbliche Endverbraucher (z.B. ein Restaurant kauft Wein, ein Handelsbetrieb Packmaterial, ein Handwerker Werkzeug, ein Theater Textilien für den Fundus, Hilfsorganisationen Textilien für Hilfsleistungen usw.) oder Wiederverkäufer (z.B. Online Shop Betreiber, Einzelhändler, Großhändler, Markthändler, Ebay Verkäufer oder Exporteure). Wir haben aber auch Vereine und Schulen als Mitglieder bei RESTPOSTEN.de, die dann auch zumeist als gewerbliche Verbraucher über uns Kontakt zu Anbietern aufnehmen (palettenweise Toilettenpapier, Blöcke, Hefte oder Putzmittel werden oft nachgefragt, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen).

Wenn nachweislich kein Gewerbe besteht, muss auch kein Vertrag angefochten werden, da gar kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist!


Das Branchenblatt, das RESTPOSTEN.de in diesem Jahr "zur stärksten Branchenplattform Deutschlands" gewählt hat, war die Zeitung Auktionsideen, nach dem Test von 10 bekannten/führenden Internet-Großhandelsplattformen.

Solche Aussagen müssen übrigens nachweislich wahr, richtig und beweisbar sein, sonst sind diese nach geltendem Wettbewerbsrecht abmahnfähig.

Unabhängige Institute müssten ensprechend "das Hecht sein" des Vorredners auch bestätigen können, also auf Nachfrage müssen die Institute (Plural) namentlich benannt werden und deren offiziellen Bestätigungen vorgelegt werden können .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
RESTPOSTEN.de
Kundenservice


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Dafür besteht die Möglichkeit den Vertrag anzufechten. Aber vermutlich ist der Vertrag nicht zustande gekommen, denn in Eueren AGB schreibt Ihr selbst:
> 
> Damit ein Vertrag mit einer Privatperson nicht zustande kommen, oder irre ich da?


Also ich weiß aktuell nicht, ob der Threaderöffner sich als Händler dort angemeldet hat oder nicht. Darüber hinaus lässt sich dem geschilderten Sachverhalt nicht entnehmen, dass er sich versehentlich bei Restposten.de angemeldet hat.

Wäre er Händler, würde das Widerrufsrecht nicht greifen.

Wer sich auf einen Vertrag berufen will, ist aber grundsätzlich (ob nun Händler oder Verbraucher) in der Beweispflicht, wie dieser nun zustande gekommen ist.

Mich würde da bei Restposten.de interessieren, wie die AGB wirksam einbezogen werden. 

Bei Angebote-einfach-finden.de finden  sich zu typische Abofallenmerkmale, so dass ich dem Threaderöffner bezüglich der fehlenden AGB glauben schenken mag.

Insofern bleibt als nützlichster Ratschlag der Gang zum Anwalt und der lohnt definitiv -  gerade wenn man die Forderungen der Inkassobüros betrachtet und sie mit ursprünglichen Preisen für die Abos vergleicht.

Mich würde interessieren, auf welcher Grundlage angebote-einfach-finden.de Geld haben will: Die haben eine ganz abstruse Vertragsstrafe in ihren AGB.


----------



## atin (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

@ restposten.de

ich habe mein gewerbe abgemeldet da ich wieder ganz normal arbeite, 
muss ich denoch die gebühren zahlen


----------



## gegen-abzocke (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

So wie es saussieht wohl nicht


> Wenn nachweislich kein Gewerbe besteht, muss auch kein Vertrag angefochten werden, da gar kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist!


----------



## atin (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

aber ich habe gewerbe gehabt und auch leider auch nach restposten.de eingefaxt

zum angebote-einfach-finden.de habe ich zum glück kein gewerbe geschickt


----------



## gegen-abzocke (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Da sieht man die Kosten beim Registrieren nur durch Runterscrollen

http://restposten.de/register.php

Das hatten wir doch alles schon mal


----------



## atin (18 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

also muss ich die kosten bei restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de nicht bezahlen 

ich habe auch die unterlagen einen anwalt weiter gegeben


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Hallo!

Ob Du zahlen mußt oder nicht, daß kann nur ein Gericht entscheiden. Das Kostenrisiko ist nicht sehr hoch, da der strittige Betrag offensichtlich nur 2 x 69 Euro beträgt. Ob Restposten.de mit einer Forderung, die auf so wackeligen Beinen steht, vor Gericht geht wage ich zu bezweifeln, da hier bei einer Niederlage, auch das Geschäftsmodell gefährdet ist.

Wer auf den verschiedenen Restpostenplattformen angemeldet ist, kann ja mal testen und dokumentieren wieviele der auf der Startseite beworbenen Schnäppchen tatsächlich lieferbar sind. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Restposten.de (19 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

So da haben wir den genauen Sachverhalt:

Der Kunde ist zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung bei Restposten.de Gewerbetreibender.
Er meldet sich über das Registrierungsformular an, füllt dieses komplett richtig aus - dort wird in rot auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit hingeweisen.

Die AGB werden per Klick akzeptiert und die verbindliche Anmeldung per zweitem Klick abgeschickt.

Damit ist ein verbindlicher Vertrag unter Kaufleuten zustande gekommen.
Kunde bekommt per Email die Rechnung und Mitteilung, dass wir den Gewerbenachweis brauchen.
Kunde sendet uns den Gewerbenachweis, der ist gültig und passt zu den eigegebenen Stammdaten.
Wir bestätigen den Eingang des Gewerbenachweises, schalten aber den Account nicht frei, da die Zahlung noch fehlt.
Kunde wird 3x per Email gemahnt und 1x per Post mit Kopie der Rechnung und Androhung des Inkassoverfahrens (denn er ist ja Unternehmer)
Kunde reagiert nicht auf die Mahnungen
Frist läuft ab und die Inkassogesellschaft schreibt Kunden an
Kunde ist überrascht einen Inkassobrief erhalten zu haben!
Ich denke dieser Sachverhalt ist rechtlich eindeutig und nicht ganz so, wie es am Anfang schien.
Der Versuch Forderungen aus Verträgen aussitzen zu wollen, die man in seiner Eigenschaft als Unternehmer abgeschlossen hat, ist jedenfalls ein Vorgehen, das nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen werden kann.

Eine Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Gläubiger ist in jedem Fall zu empfehlen, denn nur so lässt sich eine Lösung finden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
RESTPOSTEN.de
Kundenservice


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*



Restposten.de schrieb:


> Ich denke dieser Sachverhalt ist rechtlich eindeutig und nicht ganz so, wie es am Anfang schien.


Genau das ist offen gestanden nicht der Fall. Aber wenn der Threaderöffner bereits anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch genommen hat, erübrigt sich die Diskussion darüber ohnehin.


----------



## Restposten.de (20 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Natürlich sind die Verträge, die wir mit unseren Kunden abschliessen, rechtlich abgesichert und entsprechen voll und ganz den gesetzlichen Vorgaben.

Es steht jedem Mitglied oder registrierten Kunden natürlich frei, sich anwaltliche beraten zu lassen. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nur ausführen, dass der Anwalt hier unsere Einschätzung der rechtlich absolut eindeutigen Sachlage bestätigen wird.

Als seriös agierendes Unternehmen und authorisierter Partner von Trusted Shops ist RESTPOSTEN.de schon seit über 10 Jahren erfolgreich am Markt vertreten. Aus unserem eigenen Anspruch an unser Handeln, wird unser gesamtes Vertragswerk, sowie der Anmeldevorgang, kontinuierlich unabhängigen rechtlichen Prüfungen unterzogen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
RESTPOSTEN.de
Kundenservice


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*



Restposten.de schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Verträge, die wir mit unseren Kunden abschliessen, rechtlich abgesichert und entsprechen voll und ganz den gesetzlichen Vorgaben.


Naja, eine Meinung ist immer die Meinung eines anders denkenden.





Restposten.de schrieb:


> authorisierter Partner von Trusted Shops


das wollte der Anbieter von media-knaller.de auch sein. Schau mal auf dessen Seite!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 November 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*



Restposten.de schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nur ausführen, dass der Anwalt hier unsere Einschätzung der rechtlich absolut eindeutigen Sachlage bestätigen wird.


Nach wie vor gibt der vom Threaderöffner bisher beschriebene Sachverhalt das nicht her. Insofern möchte ich Dich bitten, Dich mit Deinen Mutmaßungen ins Blaue hinein zurück zu halten, da ich mir sonst erlauben würde, den Thread entsprechend den NUB zu moderieren.


----------



## cigo41 (8 Dezember 2009)

*Abzocke bei Restposten.de*

Zum Thema Restposten.de kann ich schon einiges sagen. Ich war selbst Mitglied bei Restposten und kann zukünftige Mitglieder vor diesen Marktplatz nur waren. Meine Erfahrungen mit Restposten.de sind äußerst schlecht. Zunächst schließt muß man ein Abo bei Restposten.de abschließen, sonst erhält man als gewerblicher Nutzer keinen Zutritt. Natürlich verlang der Anbieter das Geld für ein Jahr im voraus. Denn würde Restposten.de das Geld monatlich einziehen, dann würden (meiner Meinung nach) bestimm 90% aller Mitglieder nach einem Monat schon die Zahlung verweigern. 

Doch bei Restposten.de hat man nicht viel zu erwarten. Die Angebote sind entweder teurer als in Onlineshops an Endkunden oder bei ebay, oder sie sind natürlich ständig ausverkauft. Andere Restposten.de Kunden schreiben eigentlich das gleiche. Im Internet findet man auch Berichte von Kunden die gegen den Geschäftsführer von Restposten.de eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug erstattet haben. Diese findet man ganz leicht, wenn man bei Google nach "Restposten.de Betrug" oder "Restposten.de Abzocke" sucht. Bei Ciao sind die Erfahrungsberichte negativ und die positiven Berichte klingen so, als wenn Sie von einem Restposten.de Mitarbeiter geschrieben wurden.

Ich steh zu meiner Meinung und kann Restposten.de nicht weiterempfehlen. Ansonsten eine gutes Geschäftsmodell, dass sich wohl aber nur für den Anbieter lohnt. 

Wenn man Restposten zu verkaufen hat, dann sollte man zu ebay gehen.


----------



## Restposten.de (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Hallo Cigo41,
es tut uns natürlich leid, dass Sie während ihrer Mitgliedszeit bei RESTPOSTEN.de scheinbar keine attraktiven Angebote finden konnten.

Wir erhalten täglich andere Meldungen, sowohl von unseren zufriedenen Nachfragern als auch von unseren Anbietern. Hier kommt es sicherlich immer auf den Produktbereich an, in dem ein Händler aktiv ist und auf die Mühe, die man sich beim Durchsuchen der Angebots-Datenbanken macht.

Es gilt auch immer zu beachten, dass die veröffentlichten Angebotspreise öfters durchaus verhandelbar sind, wenn der Nachfrager wirklich ordentliche Mengen abnimmt. Globale Aussagen wie "die Angebote sind entweder... oder ..." sind natürlich falsch, denn wer schafft es schon ca. 50.000 neue Produkteinstellungen am Tag auf die Verfügbarkeit und den Preis zu überprüfen. Und natürlich sind die besten Angebote bei den Anbietern immer schnell ausverkauft, deswegen sind es ja gute Angebote - das liegt in der Natur der Sache, beim Handel mit begrenzt verfügbaren Lagerwaren.

Die Berichte von angeblichen Strafanzeigen gegen RESTPOSTEN.de oder die Geschäftführung der GKS Handelssysteme GmbH sind natürlich alle falsch und nur Teil einer Kampagne gegen die Plattform RESTPOSTEN.de. Natürlich liegen keine Strafanzeigen gegen unsere Plattform vor, da scheint uns wer, mit anderen Marktteilnehmern zu verwechseln.

Warum diese Lügen immer wieder verbreitet werden und warum immer von Mitgliedern mit nur einem Posting, kann die Community am besten selbst entscheiden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
RESTPOSTEN.de
Kundenservice


----------



## blowfish (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche weitere Geschädigte der Firma "restposten.de" bzw. GKS Handelssysteme GmbH*



derrächer007 schrieb:


> Ich suche weitere Geschädigte, die mit _*restposten.de bzw. GKS Handelssysteme GmbH*_ Ärger haben. Bis jetzt sind _*48 Geschädigte*_ bekannt. Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen Strafanzeige gegen das Unternehmen stellen.



Du redest jetzt aber nicht von einer Hammelplage(Sammelklage). Denn die gibt es im deutschen Strafrecht nicht. Da muss jeder selbst seine Aussage machen.


----------



## derrächer007 (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Eine Sammelklage gibt es nicht, da gebe ich Dir recht! Aber wenn man vom ersten Anzeigen erstatter das Aktenzeichen oder die Geschäftsnummer hat und diese dann bei der Anzeige die man stellt weitergibt, so wird das im nach hinein alles zusammen gepackt!


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

bevor hier weitere  Konfusion entsteht, bitte erstmal das hier lesen

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## derrächer007 (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Also habe ich ja nicht unrecht gehabt, das heißt jetzt nur Sammelverfahre!


----------



## Restposten.de (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

Sehr geehrter Herr Rächer007,

Sie sind sich schon darüber im klaren, dass Sie hier falsche Tatsachenbehauptungen in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum verbereiten, oder? 

Wir nehmen zu solchen haltlosen Unterstellungen natürlich kurz und klar Stellung und verstecken uns natürlich nicht wie Herr Rächer hinter einem Pseudonym.

In diesem Fall scheint es so zu sein, dass Herr Rächer007 - Entschuldigung - natürlich der Freund der Anbieter von Herrn Rächer007 - sich mit einer gefälschten Gewerbeurkunde eine Mitgliedschaft auf der Handelsplattform RESTPOSTEN.de erschleichen wollte.

Anscheinend ist seine gefälschte Gewerbeurkunde jedoch durch die erfahrenen Mitarbeiter unserer entsprechenden Prüfungsabteilung erkannt worden. Bestehen Zweifel an der Echtheit einer eingereichten Urkunde, dann wird die Echtheit dieser, bei der zuständigen Gewerbemeldestelle oder dem zuständigen Handels- oder Vereinsregister nachgeprüft. 
Stellt die zuständige Behörde fest, dass eine Fälschung einer Urkunde vorliegt, erhalten wir diese Auskunft und die zuständige Behörde ist verpflichtet ein Verfahren wegen Urkundenfälschung einzuleiten.

Natürlich werden solche Mitglieder vom Handel auf unserer Plattform RESTPOSTEN.de ausgeschlossen und gesperrt, dies wird übrigens auch in Zukunft so geschehen.

In diesem Fall scheinen die Ermittlungsbehörden wohl den Fälscher der Urkunde ausfindig gemacht zu haben, um diesen entsprechend zu belangen.

Es ist jedoch eine neue Qualität, wenn ein Unternehmer, der versucht sich mit einer *gefälschten Urkunde* Zugang zu einer Handelsplattform *zu erschleichen*, sich jetzt als Geschädigter bzw Opfer sieht, weil sein Betrugsversuch vereitelt wurde. Das in einem solchen Fall dann auch noch Mitstreiter in einem Internet-Forum gesucht werden, ist selbst für uns völlig neu.

An diser Stelle müssen wir Ihnen Herr Rächer007 auch leider versichern, dass wir weiterhin solche Personen oder Firmen verfolgen werden, die auf betrügerische Art und Weise versuchen sich einen Zugang zu unserer  Handelsplattform zu erschleichen.

Wir sehen dem Interview mit Ihrem TV Sender gerne entgegen, denn diese Position werden wir auch gerne vor laufender Kamera weiterhin vetreten:
*
BETRÜGER FLIEGEN BEI UNS RAUS!*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
RESTPOSTEN.de
Kundenservice


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: restposten.de und angebote-einfach-finden.de*

der Thread ist  bis zur Kenntnisnahme und Prüfung durch die Forenbetreiber geschlossen.


----------

